# Ghost Rider sig



## screenamesuck

My first request


*The Request*:

Whats up guys, I've seen such talent here lately when it comes to making sigs and I was curious if someone could help make me a new sig with Ghost Rider. I suck at this stuff and would really appreciate the help. I'll attach some pictures and you guys can decide what to use.


*Pics*:



















































*Title*: Ghost Rider


*Sub-Text*: screenamesuck


*Colors*: Surprise me, probably best to use darker colors


*Size*: 420 x 220


*Avatar?*: NO


----------



## T.B.

Please edit your thread, so it has the correct request template sns.

Thanks bud.


----------



## MJB23

I have a sig all set and ready to go for you once you edit it to follow the right format.


----------



## screenamesuck

I hope thats right now, sorry, I never saw that template and I was just going by the same way others have been doing it. I don't visit the graphic section that often


----------



## MJB23

What do you think?


----------



## screenamesuck

I think thats awesome. I really appreciate it. I wish I was able to do this kind of stuff. I have to spread some rep around and then I'll get back to ya.


----------



## ToeZup

Brb....


----------



## ToeZup

Here you go my friend. I can move the Ghost Rider font to where ever you want it just let me know. I like the 2nd one.










or


----------



## T.B.

ANYONE who is filling requests, lets PLEASE REMEMBER that the forum's signature size limits are as follows:

*420 x 220*
width x height

That's maximum size.

kthxbi


----------



## ToeZup

Sorry T.b. The one I made ended up 424x224 because of the border.
Here it is resized.


----------



## MJB23

I just realized you wanted more font then what I put on mine. I'll edit it with the right font in a lil bit.


----------



## screenamesuck

Its cool, I was just trying to fill out the template, anything is fine with me. I like both of yours a lot. I wish I could use both


----------



## screenamesuck

Am I doing something wrong because it tells me that both of these sigs are to big to use


----------



## MJB23

I think you're doing something wrong because my sig is 400X152. 

If you're using mine just paste this in for the edit sig thing. just remove the asteriks

[IMG*]http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee72/mbish23/ghostrider2.png[/IMG*]

and paste this without the asteriks if youre using Toezup's.

[IMG*]http://i36.tinypic.com/263yqsn.png[/IMG*]


----------



## screenamesuck

It was saying the file size was to big. I'm gonna have to rotate which one I use cause I like em both a lot. Thanks for the help


----------



## ToeZup

Great job mj, I enjoy the sigs you make man they are great. Alright guys have a great weekend and thanks for the points screenamesuck I appreciate that.


----------



## MJB23

Thanks Toezup that means a lot.


----------



## screenamesuck

ToeZup said:


> Great job mj, I enjoy the sigs you make man they are great. Alright guys have a great weekend and thanks for the points screenamesuck I appreciate that.


NP sir, you help me out I'll help you out the best I can. Sorry I didn't have much to work with lol


----------

